# Kitless question



## Cwalker935 (Jan 8, 2015)

I have been experimenting with some kitless concepts and am having trouble with coming up with a design that would require only one standard sized blank.  I am working with a bock nib from classic nibs and have been designing the pen to use a converter.  I keep running out of blank real estate.  Is it possible to use a converter and only use a standard sized blank or are you limited to using a cartridge if you want to use a standard blank?

I hope this question makes sense and is in the right forum.

Thanks,

Cody


----------



## Carl Fisher (Jan 8, 2015)

Most of the time if you want an entire kitless pen out of one blank, you need to start with about a 9" or larger blank so you have room for work holding, parting loss, tenons for threading, etc...

From standard short blank (5-6") you're going to be very hard pressed to get a full pen out of that.  You could probably do it with a stubby type pen with a short convertor or single cartridge, but you still may have to use something else for the grip section.

A few of the suppliers have started offering long blanks.  Jonathon Brooks does a long blank and you can also find longer sizes from Classic Nib, Exotic, etc...


----------



## Curly (Jan 8, 2015)

If you want the pen made from all the same material then a standard blank is too short. What you can do is make the section from another solid colour piece that compliments the pen barrel and cap. Black Ebonite is often used.


----------



## Cwalker935 (Jan 8, 2015)

Thanks Carl, I thought that I was missing something.  I see postings of pens that seem to be from a single blank and could not see how that was possible.


----------



## thewishman (Jan 8, 2015)

Sorry to say, but a one-blank kitless pen is really hard to do. Jonathan Brooks (I think) figured out how to do it a few years ago. I looked through about 15 pages of his posts and couldn't find it - there are more pages to search


----------



## BRobbins629 (Jan 8, 2015)

You can also use a short converter along with different material for section. Also possible to use a small piece of contrasting material for finial and blind cap.


----------



## farmer (Jan 8, 2015)

*blanks*



Cwalker935 said:


> I have been experimenting with some kitless concepts and am having trouble with coming up with a design that would require only one standard sized blank.  I am working with a bock nib from classic nibs and have been designing the pen to use a converter.  I keep running out of blank real estate.  Is it possible to use a converter and only use a standard sized blank or are you limited to using a cartridge if you want to use a standard blank?
> 
> I hope this question makes sense and is in the right forum.
> 
> ...


 
Sure just make your pen shorter.
Farmer


----------



## SDB777 (Jan 9, 2015)

Cwalker935 said:


> I have been experimenting with some kitless concepts and am having trouble with coming up with a design that would require only one standard sized blank.  I am working with a bock nib from classic nibs and have been designing the pen to use a converter.  I keep running out of blank real estate.  Is it possible to use a converter and only use a standard sized blank or are you limited to using a cartridge if you want to use a standard blank?
> 
> I hope this question makes sense and is in the right forum.
> 
> ...


 

We have made a fewrolleyes longer Poly Resin pen blanks for folks.  Most want something in the 8-1/2" length, I guess cause those fit nicely into a small flat rate?

When I rarely make a kitless, I use a solid black piece for the nib holder.  Only then can I get everything I need from one 'standard' blank(5-1/4").


Scott (not as well known as some, but we try) B


----------



## manojd (Jan 13, 2015)

All of my resin pens are made with one 5 1/4" blank. You have to use alternative material for the section, threading and end caps. Only the cap and barrel can be made with the blank material.


----------



## Brooks803 (Jan 14, 2015)

thewishman said:


> Sorry to say, but a one-blank kitless pen is really hard to do. Jonathan Brooks (I think) figured out how to do it a few years ago. I looked through about 15 pages of his posts and couldn't find it - there are more pages to search


 
It's a mini FP and had to use another material for the section but yeah this one was all from one 5" blank.





I also make my own 9" rods with alumilite to have that seamless look on full sized pens.


----------

